

Reasons Why Professional Photographers Cannot Work for Free - asto
http://photoprofessionals.wordpress.com/

======
jsavimbi
The arguments in this post sound very similar to those that the music and film
industries have been unsuccessfully trying to make for over a decade.

Professional photography is a dying business model. Those with any talent will
still be able to make a living in those sectors that require a high level of
quality, but for the majority of consumers, crowd-sourced images will suffice.
After all, most smartphone owners carry a global photo and video recording,
editing, storage and distribution network in their pocket. All on a device
that also double as a telephone.

